

Ask HN: How would you improve this simple web app? - kht786

FormBakery is a tool to create super simple forms for those of us who are less code-savvy. Its currently at: http://formbakery.com/beta/<p>The title says it all, how would you improve this application or the code it generates? What features would you like to see in FormBakery?<p>If you actually use FormBakery to bake a form, we would love to hear what you have to say. You can contact us at hello@formbakery.com
======
pedalpete
That is really cool. Very well done, great interface.

I think you need to up the contrast and provide a bit of direction.

First of all, it looks very washed out. I don't mean that you need huge bold
colors, but it has a color scheme (or lack there of) which makes it difficult
to pick out the objects. At the same time, I think you should stick with the
simple design, just a bit of texturing and color I think would both improve
the character, and even the usability (though I don't see how it could get
much more usable).

Your product defines 'simply, awesome'! Congrats

~~~
rpicard
This is what I was thinking. It's all just a little too bright for my taste so
a little contrast would make a big difference. It took me a second to realize
what I was supposed to do so maybe you could consider placing the "drag form
elements here" box above the elements so that's the first thing the users see.

I think it's really cool that you provide the code for HTML, javascript, PHP,
and CSS.

------
staunch
\- Don't generate code -- host the forms yourself. Otherwise all your users
will ask for this constantly and you'll never make money. Compete with Wufoo.

\- Color scheme literally hurts my eyes.

\- Keep the front page something like this, let people dive right in.

\- FormBakery is an okay name, but it's not awesome. You can probably do
better, but don't let that slow you down.

\- You're off to a great start. Keep going.

------
pdenya
For the Form Name section either darken the text or change the selection
color.

Add another Export button at the bottom and make it a bit brighter.
Alternatively, fixed positioning would work.

overall: Nice tool, nice UI, good idea, poor color scheme.

------
thesash
Love how simple it is, agree on the color scheme-- the yellow is hard on the
eyes, "export" button lacks contrast.

What about adding a feature to dump the data into a google doc instead of
sending an email?

------
kht786
Thanks guys for the positive criticism and encouragement. It certainly means a
great deal!

I agree with the comments on poor contrast, especially on LCD monitors. That
will need to be fixed.

------
gmichnikov
Perhaps add some templates or examples to give a clear picture of what the
output will be.

